# Sticky  Onkyo HT-S9400THX 7.1-Channel Network A/V Receiver/Speaker Package



## Reviews Bot

*Onkyo HT-S9400THX 7.1-Channel Network A/V Receiver/Speaker Package*

*Description:*
As Onkyo's top packaged system, the THX I/S Plus-certified HT-S9400THX boasts a speaker set to savor. All seven speakers employ a two-way design with A-OMF cone woofers for superb mid-range clarity. The matching powered subwoofer delivers awesome low-end for even the most demanding music, movies, and games. As well as handling internet radio and PC audio sent over a home network, the system's receiver offers a bevy of handy connections. Four 3D-ready HDMI inputs take care of high-def content, such as lossless audio from Dolby or DTS, and video upscaled to spectacular 4K resolution via Qdeo technology. A front-panel USB input provides a digital link for iPod/iPhone audio. Other inputs let you incorporate PC video, Onkyo peripherals, and countless other playback sources. Audyssey technologies enable you to customize the soundstage, dynamics, and volume, while interactive on-screen menus let you navigate your content with ease. When it comes to all-in-one home entertainment, the HT-S9400THX oozes class from first to last.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Onkyo*EAN*0751398010040*Feature*130 watts per channel at 6 ohms
THX I/S Plus certified
HDMI video upscaling to 4K with Qdeo technology by Marvell
Direct digital connection of iPod/iPhone via front-panel USB port
Powered Zone2 and Zone2 line-out for distributed audio playback in another room
130 Watts per Channel at 6 Ohms, 1 kHz, 1%, 1 Channel Driven, FTC
Powered Zone2 and Zone 2 Line-Out for Distributed Audio Playback in Another Room*Item Height*44.31 inches*Item Length*20.19 inches*Item Width*29.44 inches*Label*ONKYO*Manufacturer*ONKYO*MPN*HT-S9400THX*Package Height*20.3 inches*Package Length*44 inches*Package Weight*134.7 pounds*Package Width*29.7 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*HT-S9400THX*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*ONKYO*SKU*EH-54XV-JB8K*Studio*ONKYO*Title*Onkyo HT-S9400THX 7.1-Channel Network A/V Receiver/Speaker Package*UPC*751398010040*UPCList - UPCListElement*751398010040*Item Weight*133 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*HTS9400THX*Model*HT-S9400THX*Color*Black*Warranty*2 Years Parts and Labor


----------

